# GCW Bindings - Handcrafted in WA State



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

I wanted to introduce myself.

My name is Rich Greenfield and I am the Director of Operations for GCW Bindings. My business partner Jesse and I started GCW in 2010 as a Northwest based snowboard binding company with a goal to build handcrafted affordable bindings utilizing high quality CNC machining process and engineering.

With over 20 years snowboarding experience, and 20+ years in manufacturing, we believe in creating a binding that is built by riders for riders, manufactured in the US.

We cnc machine all our own bindings and hardware, setting us apart from other binding companies and offer custom colorways to match your setup.

We are excited to be a part of this great community and are ready/willing to answer any questions about our products.

Thank you for your time,
Rich


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Switchback bindings called they want there idea and design back.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

gmore10 said:


> Switchback bindings called they want there idea and design back.


They make good stuff, though we were started in 2010 they were just a year behind in 2011. 

Also, which design is that? We build a combination metal/plastic binding with carbon fiber highbacks and custom CNC swiss machined hardware. Switchbacks are an all plastic traditional binding. Much different designs.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

GCWBindings said:


> I wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> My name is Rich Greenfield and I am the Director of Operations for GCW Bindings.
> 
> Rich


You came here to give away free products to members, right Rich? 

....and build a loyal following:wink:?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Also isn't this like the third time you posted this thread? Nobody likes a spammer Rich, nobody likes a spammer.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

GCWBindings said:


> They make good stuff, though we were started in 2010 they were just a year behind in 2011.
> 
> Also, which design is that? We build a combination metal/plastic binding with carbon fiber highbacks and custom CNC swiss machined hardware. Switchbacks are an all plastic traditional binding. Much different designs.


Your bindings are more expensive than a pair of K2 CTX rear entry.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Rich, I'm more than happy to try out your bindings. Please let me know where I should send in my mailing address.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

PlanB said:


> You came here to give away free products to members, right Rich?
> 
> ....and build a loyal following:wink:?


Everyone loves a free set of bindings :wink:


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

lab49232 said:


> Also isn't this like the third time you posted this thread? Nobody likes a spammer Rich, nobody likes a spammer.


My apologies, not trying to spam at all. I posted in the introduction forum first and then realized there was a dedicated bindings section which made more sense.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Your bindings are more expensive than a pair of K2 CTX rear entry.


Our base models start at $249 the same price as the K2 Cinch CTX and our custom sets are just $20 more than that + $10 if you want build your own. 

We have tried to price competitively in the market for all bindings especially those that include high end components or carbon fiber. 

Plus with GCW you get a binding made in America by a couple of local riders who want to build a brand that supports the homegrown nature of snowboarding culture and not the overseas outsourcing that is currently happening. 

Keep the questions coming.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

GCWBindings said:


> Our base models start at $249 the same price as the K2 Cinch CTX and our custom sets are just $20 more than that + $10 if you want build your own.
> 
> We have tried to price competitively in the market for all bindings especially those that include high end components or carbon fiber.
> 
> ...


Ok, but the K2 offers a technology that I don't see in yours. The first step would be to be competitive in price I guess. To be honest with you no serious rider buys bindings because of a different color combination, but because they are innovative or better than the rest or both. Like Rear entry, or NOW.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

GCWBindings said:


> I wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> My name is Rich Greenfield and I am the Director of Operations for GCW Bindings. My business partner Jesse and I started GCW in 2010 as a Northwest based snowboard binding company with a goal to build handcrafted affordable bindings utilizing high quality CNC machining process and engineering.
> 
> ...



Gl man. You guys must love snowboarding, to start your own company and manufacture in house. Labor of love is a lot more understandable, than trying to "make money" to go through all the bs of a start up 


About your footbed design. Interesting how you chose sort of a sneaker grip sole pattern. Does that pattern hold on to any snow that's underneath your boot and always be jammed up with snow to eliminate any benefit from that grip pattern?


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I would be more than willing to try a set of these and review them for you. Send me a PM I can get you my shipping address.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

Motogp990 said:


> [
> Gl man. You guys must love snowboarding, to start your own company and manufacture in house. Labor of love is a lot more understandable, than trying to "make money" to go through all the bs of a start up
> 
> 
> ...


For sure. We started this because we love snowboarding and with our manufacturing backgrounds wanted to help grow the community in a positive way. 

To comment on the footbeds; as a Washington rider this is something we experienced on other bindings and wanted to address.

We tested around 20 different footbeds and decided on the one we have because it does not build up snow. You can ride all day and have no snow/ice build up at all. It really is surprising how well the material works.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Ok, but the K2 offers a technology that I don't see in yours. The first step would be to be competitive in price I guess. To be honest with you no serious rider buys bindings because of a different color combination, but because they are innovative or better than the rest or both. Like Rear entry, or NOW.


Rear entry works for some and NOW has a decent take on mixing Skate/Snowboarding. 

Our goal is to compete with a bulletproof set of bindings and high quality components built in the US. That may not matter to everyone but we think it matters enough that it's worth doing. There are too many companies nowadays outsourcing their products in the pursuit of profit.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

GCWBindings said:


> Rear entry works for some and NOW has a decent take on mixing Skate/Snowboarding.
> 
> Our goal is to compete with a bulletproof set of bindings and high quality components built in the US. That may not matter to everyone but we think it matters enough that it's worth doing. There are too many companies nowadays outsourcing their products in the pursuit of profit.


Ok, so the main point is patriotism? Hence the "Murika" model?


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Ok, so the main point is patriotism? Hence the "Murika" model?


The "Murika" model is jokingly a play on the whole USA thing. :wink: 

Outside of that, we offer a great product on par with the others for the same price especially considering the high quality of components/manufacturing including CF highbacks and hey, if you like supporting local you get to know that your money goes towards helping a couple of snowboarders and not some big corp. 

Nick Razzano's piece on the surf industry mirrors what's happening in Snowboarding right now:
An Open Letter to the Surf Industry


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bahah k2 rear entry bindings are the biggest pieces of crap. Rome bindings are quicker to strap then the rear entry. On another note these bindings don't look to bad. The only thing I see lacking is adjustability. For example I only use Rome 390s for the pure fact you can pretty much tweak everything on the binding.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

gmore10 said:


> Bahah k2 rear entry bindings are the biggest pieces of crap. Rome bindings are quicker to strap then the rear entry. On another note these bindings don't look to bad. The only thing I see lacking is adjustability. For example I only use Rome 390s for the pure fact you can pretty much tweak everything on the binding.


Thanks for the feedback. This is definitely something we are looking at. The back straps are adjustable and the fronts were on a previous model but in the pursuit of simplicity we modified that design. 

Right now we are working on hardware that will offer simple easy adjustments without having to sacrifice quality by introducing little plastic pieces with teeth or any of that type of stuff.


----------



## knoxious (Feb 16, 2012)

Good on you guys. You're taking a risk, trying to innovate and adding some stoke to the industry - kinda the core principles of snowboarding, no?

Personally I'm a little disappointed that these guys were met with such harsh, judgmental posts by some of the members here. It seems to be the norm for anyone posting up a business interest on this forum to get blasted. It's a shame.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

knoxious said:


> Good on you guys. You're taking a risk, trying to innovate and adding some stoke to the industry - kinda the core principles of snowboarding, no?
> 
> Personally I'm a little disappointed that these guys were met with such harsh, judgmental posts by some of the members here. It seems to be the norm for anyone posting up a business interest on this forum to get blasted. It's a shame.


Agreed, I don't bash shit until I've tried it & it sucks.
Not saying these bindings suck, I haven't used em.

I don't give a rats ass what name is on em, if the work good, I'll use em.

Right now I'm rockin' Franken-bindings on everything I'm riding, simply because I like em, they have all the parts from bindings I do like.

Having said that, I could use a good set of bindings right now.

Tell you what, send me a pair to demo.
If I like em, I'll spread the love & show everyone that they aren't garbage, they're actually good.
Not just tell them though, I'll be postin' vids of me ridin' em.

If they are garbage though, I'd have to say that too.

Do you believe in your product?


 TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

knoxious said:


> Good on you guys. You're taking a risk, trying to innovate and adding some stoke to the industry - kinda the core principles of snowboarding, no?
> 
> Personally I'm a little disappointed that these guys were met with such harsh, judgmental posts by some of the members here. It seems to be the norm for anyone posting up a business interest on this forum to get blasted. It's a shame.


The longer someone stays around and proves they arent just a spammer, the less harsh and more supportive a community becomes. This goes for pretty much anything, anywhere that people go "cold calling" other people to sell stuff. you like telemarketers? you like vacuum sales people at your doorstep? doubtful. same thing, different format.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

knoxious said:


> Good on you guys. You're taking a risk, trying to innovate and adding some stoke to the industry - kinda the core principles of snowboarding, no?
> 
> Personally I'm a little disappointed that these guys were met with such harsh, judgmental posts by some of the members here. It seems to be the norm for anyone posting up a business interest on this forum to get blasted. It's a shame.


Thanks for the response.



timmytard said:


> Agreed, I don't bash shit until I've tried it & it sucks.
> Not saying these bindings suck, I haven't used em.
> 
> I don't give a rats ass what name is on em, if the work good, I'll use em.
> ...


Absolutely we do. Have any current sesh vids?

Also, here's a vid of one of our local pros:
[ame]https://vimeo.com/111940036[/ame]

He definitely puts them through the ringer. 



Argo said:


> The longer someone stays around and proves they arent just a spammer, the less harsh and more supportive a community becomes. This goes for pretty much anything, anywhere that people go "cold calling" other people to sell stuff. you like telemarketers? you like vacuum sales people at your doorstep? doubtful. same thing, different format.


Understood. We are not huge marketers because we see it the same way. Do what you believe in, make a good product and support it well. 

I have been looking for a good Snowboard forum community though and this one seems great so far. It's good for people here to know about us and have a resource for questions/concerns.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nope, haha I can't edit or have access to sleds to go backcountry & build big kickers.

I'm just a regular guy, like everyone else on here.

Maybe a little louder than most, but other than that:embarrased1:

All my clips are just raw footage, no sessions.

https://vimeo.com/


TT


----------



## Erik_H (Jan 19, 2016)

As someone who is shopping for bindings, I took a look at your site.

They may be nice. But we can't tell. 

All your talk is about meaningless stuff: it's nice to CNC, I suppose, but that's a process and not a result. It's nice to use carbon, but that doesn't actually mean the bindings are light, or stiff. And for chrissakes, I doubt anyone cares about your fancy square headed screws. They're just screws. Do they work? Yes? That's all that matters.

But although I know that you source your aluminum from Seattle, your site lacks the information I DO want. Most obviously, how stiff is it? How do your ratchets compare to the other brands; are they house-designed? Is it canted? How squishy is that baseplate? What's the warranty? How do you adjust forward lean? And so on.

Not to mention: Hell, if you're going to sell a binding which is literally custom assembled and built by hand, there isn't enough customizability. If you're just sourcing out straps anyway (which I'm sure you are) you may as well offer more options. And since they're, well, CUSTOM, then from a sales perspective you should (a) offer the option of having the strap mount holes (especially the toe) drilled to fit a particular size boot perfectly, and (b) CNC or stamp initials into them, to order.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You guys need an industrial design engineer asap.

Also, the 'Murica bullshit is just that. 95% of bindings are made in China because that's where the manufacturing industry is and where 90% of the raw materials usually come from. It's not "out sourcing" it's business. 

If you want this to turn into a real business, you need to polish the designs, they look like something I would have come up with my first year at college, you need way more adjustability, way better straps, a way better website, and drop the "made in the US" as your main hook.

And finally, answer this: what are you offering to snowboarding that no one else is, and how does it benefit snowboarding? For reasons I'll explain if necessary, your answer should not include made in the US, carbon for less than $300, or custom.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Have to agree with Knoxious, at least you guys have the balls to go out on your own

I'll have to keep my eyes open for your bindings in the lifeline (then shoot the shit with you), as Stevens/BAKER is our home Mtns as well. I noticed in your Bio that you guys ride for Gnu, you couldn't have two better guys to get business help/advice from then Mike and Peter. 

I've been using Burton bindings for most of the 31 years I've been riding, I'm currently running Triads on all three of my boards, if my opinion matters the only thing I noticed was the lack of heal strap and hiback rotation adjustment.

Good luck to you guys


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

Erik_H said:


> As someone who is shopping for bindings, I took a look at your site.
> 
> They may be nice. But we can't tell.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! Yeah, we need to get together some more marketing focused points on the site like stiffness levels, canted info, footbed info, straps info etc. 

As for the custom boot size we will see if we could make that work.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Have to agree with Knoxious, at least you guys have the balls to go out on your own
> 
> I'll have to keep my eyes open for your bindings in the lifeline (then shoot the shit with you), as Stevens/BAKER is our home Mtns as well. I noticed in your Bio that you guys ride for Gnu, you couldn't have two better guys to get business help/advice from then Mike and Peter.
> 
> ...


Sounds good! 

We met with Mike and Pete early on and they were a huge help with a number of questions on the industry itself. 

For rotation we could definitely put together adjustable slots on the highback mounts. 

If your ever up at Stevens let us know. We are there a few times a week for sure. Baker is sick too. You going to the Banked Slalom this year?


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

Nivek said:


> You guys need an industrial design engineer asap.
> 
> Also, the 'Murica bullshit is just that. 95% of bindings are made in China because that's where the manufacturing industry is and where 90% of the raw materials usually come from. It's not "out sourcing" it's business.
> 
> ...


There are a few things we currently have for this coming year that will address your concerns. We have also mulled over changing to a more aggressive design. Initially we wanted simplicity because IMO most bindings nowadays look over designed with unnecessary bends and "edgy" graphics but I see where you're coming from.

Not to discount what you're saying but why does "Made in America" not matter and not benefit snowboarding? The constant drive to the bottom with price/quality is what's harming the industry as a whole. It's the main reason some bindings can break, wear out, or bend after one good season. The ratchets stop working, the bases creak, disks bend (metal frame metal disk bindings), the screws just fall out randomly. Now that's not to say that our product is perfect, just that sometimes the quality you get from overseas production is suspect. 

We didn't get in this to just buy molds and stamp out Chinese made sets. We started GCW to build a traditional binding (non-splitboard) in America and as far as I know we are the only one. 

I do appreciate your feedback and would like to here your take on why our answer should not include made in the US, carbon for less than $300, or custom.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

GCWBindings said:


> There are a few things we currently have for this coming year that will address your concerns. We have also mulled over changing the design a bit. Initially we wanted simplicity because IMO most bindings nowadays look over designed with unnecessary bends and "edgy" graphics but I see where you're coming from.
> 
> Not to discount what you're saying but why does "Made in America" not matter and not benefit snowboarding? The constant drive to the bottom with price/quality is what's harming the industry as a whole. It's the main reason some plastic bindings can break or wear out after one good season. The ratchets stop working, the bases creak, the screws just fall out randomly. Now that's not to say that our product is perfect, just that sometimes the quality you get from overseas production is suspect.
> 
> ...


Fiberglass reinforced nylon is in a few ways more durable than alu. Nylon flexes more than alu for one. Of all the guys I know that rode Forum bindings a lot, most of them cracked the aluminum heelcup before anything else. And that's pretty common with most alu/nylon frames.

Screws backing out is less a factor of poor quality and more a result of design (a lack of a way to ensure the bolt can't rotate on it's own) and the fact that screws just do that. Bases creak? K...? You talk about ratchets going, are yours also made here? Did you cut your own molds for ratchets too?

Again, making stuff in the US does not offer much. You talk about just buying molds from China and hoping what you get is up to snuff. Is that really how you think it works? Every single binding manufacturer has a liaison they post at the factory to monitor QC. It isn't just a case of place and order and wait for it to ship. There's a relationship. You talk about quality and honestly, there is a hell of a lot of US made stuff that's basically just sub par.

So, your claim that US made benefits snowboarding is based on it being of higher quality. I haven't put hands on you product, but when it comes to snowboard gear I have not seen anything US made surpass anything made overseas in a respectable factory.

As per my comments on the appearance, yes most bindings out there have a lot of unnecessary shaping in a structural sense. But people are often too overwhelmed or care very little about through and through tech and performance, they buy emotionally. Visuals matter. 

I'm not trying to be an ass, but we do see WAY more new brands pop up that are really just trying to cash in than ones with genuine intentions. So I guess I'm just jaded, and intentionally skeptical. Not to mention the made in US marketing thing is never a good start for a brand in my experience.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

Nivek said:


> Fiberglass reinforced nylon is in a few ways more durable than alu. Nylon flexes more than alu for one. Of all the guys I know that rode Forum bindings a lot, most of them cracked the aluminum heelcup before anything else. And that's pretty common with most alu/nylon frames.
> 
> Screws backing out is less a factor of poor quality and more a result of design (a lack of a way to ensure the bolt can't rotate on it's own) and the fact that screws just do that. Bases creak? K...? You talk about ratchets going, are yours also made here? Did you cut your own molds for ratchets too?
> 
> ...


One thing I would say to the aluminum construction bending is we do have a lifetime warranty on our aluminum/plastic parts so if anything were to happen we would replace them 100%. Unlike most of the other alu/6-6 (nylon) frames is our aluminum wraps around the bottom of the nylon as well which helps with some side to side rigidity without negating the front to back flex/board response. 

In over 5 years we have yet to see one set break/bend so maybe we are just lucky. Not saying it won't happen just that it hasn't yet. 

We come from manufacturing backgrounds, titanium medical manufacturing to be exact, so most of our expertise is the engineering/construction side of things. Both been snowboarding for around 20 years, I started in 96, my business partner in 97. So it's save to say we have a good idea of what works and what doesn't and what we were looking for in a binding when building one. From a design side we will discuss your feedback and put some thought into modifying the overall design. 

Oh and you're not being an ass at all. I would rather have you be honest and tell me what you think than try to sugar coat it. :wink:

Thanks for your feedback on the appearance and the Made in America thing. Not trying to insinuate that Chinese made bindings are all bad, only that the pursuit of profit as a primary goal has caused some adverse affects in the snowboarding industry over the years.


----------



## AustinAubinoe (Feb 15, 2016)

So has anyone not affiliated with GCW actually rode with these yet? Really stoked to buy a USA built binding (did not think that was even a possibility until today). Can not find anything online. Was going to buy new ratchets again for my 11 year old Burton Mission bindings, but decided there just a little to far gone. To bad I just missed that 30% off sale, thats quite a deal. Thanks!


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like this GCW guy.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I like the direction you are going but I don't like any part of your bindings. They look like lego toys for kids. Your straps look like cheap garbage, your base plate looks like cheap bent metal and your footbed looks like the sole of a shitty chines shoe. I'm not sure why you would want to cloud a small market with basic shit while Salomon is doing shadow fit, Burton is doing Reflex and EST, NOW has the Hanger kingpin tech and lets not even get into the options for rear entry. Look at any of these companies and the technology and quality they offer. Now look at your binding. See the problem?


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

AustinAubinoe said:


> So has anyone not affiliated with GCW actually rode with these yet? Really stoked to buy a USA built binding (did not think that was even a possibility until today). Can not find anything online. Was going to buy new ratchets again for my 11 year old Burton Mission bindings, but decided there just a little to far gone. To bad I just missed that 30% off sale, thats quite a deal. Thanks!


I know it's a risk to buy an unproven set of bindings. Take a look at our FB and Instagram followers #gcwbindings or our Team page. We have a large group of people riding GCW and have gotten great response from everyone who's ridden them. 



gmore10 said:


> I like this GCW guy.


Thanks bud! I like your avatar. Mike Smith is hilarious.


----------



## AustinAubinoe (Feb 15, 2016)

I've looked through all of your social media and did not find what I was looking for. You need to get your bindings into the magazine reviews. There are literally zero unbiased reviews out there. Yet you have pictures of the bindings shipping by the Dozen. At the very least do a video breakdown showing off your bindings and all of their features. 

Really want to take a chance on these, but I really am a casual rider who does not buy new gear often at all. What's the warrantee like? Will you fix it if they break? And for how long? I do like the design, so simple.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

Mystery2many said:


> I like the direction you are going but I don't like any part of your bindings. They look like lego toys for kids. Your straps look like cheap garbage, your base plate looks like cheap bent metal and your footbed looks like the sole of a shitty chines shoe. I'm not sure why you would want to cloud a small market with basic shit while Salomon is doing shadow fit, Burton is doing Reflex and EST, NOW has the Hanger kingpin tech and lets not even get into the options for rear entry. Look at any of these companies and the technology and quality they offer. Now look at your binding. See the problem?


I addressed Nivek earlier on the design: We have also mulled over changing the design a bit. Initially we wanted simplicity because IMO most bindings nowadays look over designed with unnecessary bends and "edgy" graphics but I see where you're coming from.

As for the quality of the straps they are top notch and I can confirm that because they are sourced from another good brand and have been thoroughly tested. Our metal frame is actually a full wrap underneath the base which is not currently out there (most are metal heelcup attached to plastic base). Our foam was specifically chosen for it's ability to handle any snow or ice build up. As for the pattern being "Chinese shoe" like, that is just a minor issue and we have looked at getting other patterns with that same material. 

Sounds like you really enjoy the tech and marketing current companies put into their brands. If you look at the larger picture it's imperative for big brands to create new hooks every year to sell product to the masses. That's not to say that their tech isn't good or that we don't want to innovate within the space, only that sometimes it's just marketing for the sake of marketing. 

I appreciate your feedback and we always strive to make a better product.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

AustinAubinoe said:


> I've looked through all of your social media and did not find what I was looking for. You need to get your bindings into the magazine reviews. There are literally zero unbiased reviews out there. Yet you have pictures of the bindings shipping by the Dozen. At the very least do a video breakdown showing off your bindings and all of their features.
> 
> Really want to take a chance on these, but I really am a casual rider who does not buy new gear often at all. What's the warrantee like? Will you fix it if they break? And for how long? I do like the design, so simple.


You're right. We need to put more out there to help inform our customers. I will work on that with my business partner this month. 

We have a lifetime warranty on all aluminum, both hardware and the heelcup/baseplate. We will also cover basically anything that breaks within reason, if you ran them over or something like that it might be a problem though


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Probably shouldn't be saying this at all but you should figure out how to adapt your binding to split board use, as that is the only reasonable application for metal bindings.

IMO they just are not comfy, not to mention the durability factor. 

There are 2 reasons your established competitors put plastic underfoot of their metal bindings: 

1. all metal on metal will lead to parts loosening, because you can't create any kind of tension when you screw it to the board. You screw the screws down to 0 and thats it. With plastic you can actually get it to squeeze and bite to the point where the screws won't loosen themselves/back out. Metal screws with metal baseplates tend to back out due to flex and temperature extremes

2. standing on metal feels like standing on metal 

If I wanted to support a company that made metal bindings it would be Union because of their years of participation here on this site.

Keep your expectations way low, pretty sure you guys aren't gonna be the Never Summer or LibTech of bindings (they very literally achieve their cadillac status)

Making bindings for your friends is cool cuz you have a machine shop.

Warranties on bindings are like straps, they come with, its not a feature.

No hate on my part just some of the stuff you're up against.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> Probably shouldn't be saying this at all but you should figure out how to adapt your binding to split board use, as that is the only reasonable application for metal bindings.
> 
> IMO they just are not comfy, not to mention the durability factor.
> 
> ...


I totally agree

That's why we use plastic baseplates and disks because like you said, standing on metal feels like standing on metal.

Our system of wrapping a plastic baseplate with high grade aluminum provides the good board response you get from traditional plastic bindings blended with rigidity you get with aluminum.


----------



## AustinAubinoe (Feb 15, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> Probably shouldn't be saying this at all but you should figure out how to adapt your binding to split board use, as that is the only reasonable application for metal bindings.
> 
> IMO they just are not comfy, not to mention the durability factor.


Hey do you have these bindings? Really the only other ones I like are Union.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

AustinAubinoe said:


> Hey do you have these bindings? Really the only other ones I like are Union.


I was just saying that I don't find metal bindings comfortable.

I'm willing to change my mind but won't spend money to find out, I've already done that.

I don't think price is holding these guys back either, Nivek's point of "what is teh actual benefit?" is key.

IMO the benefit is "we can make bindings for ourselves because we can" is the benefit, its cool, you may hook up a couple people and they'll be like "holy shit my homies made these bindings" which is rad, don't get me wrong, but hard to see beyond that.

Local stoke is cool and likely, but the world at large and the internet, expect more of this imo.

To be fair I think k2's cinch system is garbage, and there are mainstream companies fucking up consistently. By the same token real shit does come around sometimes and it seems like Flow and NOW figured out some ways to bring that to bear.


----------



## AustinAubinoe (Feb 15, 2016)

OK I hear ya. I would be super stoked to ride bindings made by snowboarders , but don't really want to waste cash for that reason alone. Only way to get feel for these is if someone did a direct comparison between. These and something more mainstream.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

What I am hearing from a number of you is that you would feel more comfortable trying out the bindings with some reviews and I get that. 

We will contact a few of the review sites and send some sets out. It's something that's been on the list and we just need to make it happen. 

Any review sites you guys trust that we should contact?


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

GCWBindings said:


> What I am hearing from a number of you is that you would feel more comfortable trying out the bindings with some reviews and I get that.
> 
> We will contact a few of the review sites and send some sets out. It's something that's been on the list and we just need to make it happen.
> 
> Any review sites you guys trust that we should contact?


AngrySnowboarder 

I also like the write ups mtnweekly.com 
do they are very detailed and I tend to find their likes and criticisms to be spot on


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

raffertyk2 said:


> AngrySnowboarder
> 
> I also like the write ups mtnweekly.com
> do they are very detailed and I tend to find their likes and criticisms to be spot on


Sounds good. I met Mike from Mtnweekly.com at SIA he seems like a dope dude, not sure if he still does reviews though. His newsletter came through around January talking about his review process and how he was changing it.


----------



## AustinAubinoe (Feb 15, 2016)

*Got the bindings!*

Got these custom colored bindings in early in the week and got them on this morning. The quality is outstanding and they feel great. Straps should fit better once I use them a bit. My new 10.5 V66 Taka Hayashi editions fit perfect. Extended the base pad all the way up (3 positions). Came with new hardware with blue locktite already on them. This bindings honestly make my old Burton Missions look like junk. Took a bunch of pics.










































































Dont like stickers on my board but I threw one of the die cuts on the hi back. The carbon fiber is so freaking cool.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Burton Missions>Fisher-Price Bindings. Enjoy pressure points, third world straps and CALF bite!


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

@AustinAubinoe I apologize but the only posts you have in the whole forum are in this thread how the hell do I know your not an actual plant from the company

How bout you post a credible riding review up maybe a video 

I agree with mystery they do look fisher pricey and there is nothing to me that makes the ratchets or toe straps standout. If it weren't for toe straps even being there there is nothing that makes these look different to bindings I was riding in 2003

Don't get me wrong I want you guys to succeed I just really don't think you have anything special yet and the cool factor your going for with the customization just isn't there because the bindings just don't look cool just my 2 cents


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

AustinAubinoe said:


> Got these custom colored bindings in early in the week and got them on this morning. The quality is outstanding and they feel great. Straps should fit better once I use them a bit. My new 10.5 V66 Taka Hayashi editions fit perfect. Extended the base pad all the way up (3 positions). Came with new hardware with blue locktite already on them. This bindings honestly make my old Burton Missions look like junk. Took a bunch of pics.


Thanks for the post Austin. That colorway turned out really nice. 



Mystery2many said:


> Burton Missions>Fisher-Price Bindings. Enjoy pressure points, third world straps and CALF bite!


I don't quite follow how customizing a color way says Fisher-Price to you but to each his own. You could always order all black if that's more your style. 

The straps are actually really comfortable and we tested them against our previous straps which were the same as NOW's. 



raffertyk2 said:


> @AustinAubinoe I apologize but the only posts you have in the whole forum are in this thread how the hell do I know your not an actual plant from the company
> 
> How bout you post a credible riding review up maybe a video
> 
> ...


I would just like to comment that Austin purchased a set from us and seems stoked to show them off. We are no affiliated with him and would never pull some BS like that. 

As for the design, we wanted to go with something simple and clean, not flashy or "edgy". We have discussed a little more aggressive approach in the future and have a few ideas/designs for that. 

I know it's a tough crowd around here but hopefully you guys will see GCW is just two boarders trying to make something we like as part of our snowboarding community. We don't have a ton of money, are bootstrapping this whole company and bust our asses to keep making good products. The reason I posted here was to get feedback that can help make the bindings better and provide a higher quality product over time. 

Appreciate your input.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

My bad this is why I shouldn't post at work haha sometimes I come off like a dick... no harm meant by it all

Just thought it was a little fishy that Austin came out of nowhere at the same time you guys popped up but I am looking forward to what he says and am subscribed to this thread

I am more than willing to take Austins word just waiting on a credible riding review. I can't buy into something at such a high price without knowing a little bit first and there is just no info out there yet. 

The biggest advice I could give you to win over this forum is to send them to a pretty vocal member here that can write up a solid review. To reach the most people @Nivek might be a good option he writes reviews for the AngrySnowboarder website. 

I am the last person to care about looks if the product rides well

Like I said I like what you guys are doing so keep truckin just they are not quite there for my money yet


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

raffertyk2 said:


> My bad this is why I shouldn't post at work haha sometimes I come off like a dick... no harm meant by it all
> 
> Just thought it was a little fishy that Austin came out of nowhere at the same time you guys popped up but I am looking forward to what he says and am subscribed to this thread
> 
> ...


Totally understand and agree. I would never encourage someone to spend their hard earned dollars on something they don't believe is worth it. 

I'll contact Nivek and see if we can ship something his way.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't care if I sound like a dick. You are coming into the snowboard binding market with pure garbage. I'm sorry you put so much time, money and effort into making a piece of shit out dated binding. Anyone that spends more than $100 brand new on these is a fucking doofus. You offer nothing new or innovative but rather you offer a downgrade. How in the world would you think coming into a market that has had so much progression and offering a shitty design is good for yourself or our sport???

Take a damn look at high quality bindings and then look and your piece of shit.









Just a tiny bit of research and a dash of intelligence and you'll see that all you are doing is making garbage and selling it to foolish people. Your straps are chinese junk, your base plate is a stamped out and bent piece of flat metal junk and your highback is good material with a basic ass shape with no added benefit. I don't even see why you would want to ride those things with all the new binding tech that's out there, that's just dumb.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh and BA/angrysnowboarder is going to rip you to shreds. Fore warning.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Here a little more for you to look at and get some perspective.







I have both of these. One on my powder board and the other on my girl's powder board.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> Oh and BA/angrysnowboarder is going to rip you to shreds. Fore warning.


Yeah very true... I would not send it to those guys unless you %100 believe in your product. They will tell it as it is whether they like it or not and put it out there for the community to see. They won't care that you sent them free stuff in the process.

If you can't get product out to them send some to @Mystery2many 
best way to change the mind of the consumer is to convince your biggest critic


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

And then you have this piece of crap.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

Mystery2many said:


> .


I guess we just disagree then. TBH most of those plastic bindings look like overdesigned shit IMO. Too many holes, too much marketing input, too much bullshit tacked onto a binding that frankly doesn't need it. 

Building a metal binding, our primary competition is Ride and I don't think we're that far off. Sure the straps could look a little better, and they have some details/lettering on their aluminum (not a huge fan), and they performed an after treatment on their carbon (matte/gloss finish).

It's disingenuous to compare a metal binding from a design standpoint to ones that bolt to plastic or are all plastic designs. Injection molded plastic gives you much more flexibility in design and layout vs an aluminum construction.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Tip to tail flex equals more comfort and less board flex stress transferred into your knees. For response you want edge to edge stiffness.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have that binding on an old board in the garage. Well actually they are Prestons. I bought them in 1996. If you could turn back time

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

Mystery2many said:


>


Seriously though, you really think that's a good looking binding? 

That buckle and ladder system is dope, but those straps and highback "mesh" looks lame AF. 

Also, that baseplate says hi








It's the same one they've been putting out for years. 

Not here to shit on other peoples bindings though. 

Thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it all.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I can see why Ride is your competition when you're using their design . But hey those prestons were good and get the job done. I would give someone $20 bucks for a pair brand new if I had a need. Seriously though I have 2 pair for Now drives that make it impossible for me to step back to those. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Hahaha. Oh boy. Did I just read you talking badly about the reflex base plate and the hammock strap and hammock highback? I now see the problem, I'm dealing with someone that isn't fully developed. 




Yeah man, those look LAME AF. You win.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

Mystery2many said:


> Hahaha. Oh boy. Did I just read you talking badly about the reflex base plate and the hammock strap and hammock highback? I now see the problem, I'm dealing with someone that isn't fully developed.


Not questioning Burtons ability to design/build good bindings at all, just that design/looks not for me. I get it though, you don't like our stuff. 

Nice looking set of boards. We should go riding or grab a beer if you're ever in Washington. You never know, we would probably get along real well.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I've ridden Burton bindings for years and am now really liking NOW bindings (no pun intended). 

It would be good to see an unbiased video product review of these by a well known poster here- whomever that may be. There are good points on both sides, but the proof is probably in the pudding in this case....

It seems like sending out a pair to someone would be a justifiable business expense, IMHO. Oh, I do think the Made in USA thing is great as long as it is a quality product. Would love to see more small American companies succeed. Having said that, it probably shouldn't be the main selling point.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

deagol said:


> I've ridden Burton bindings for years and am now really liking NOW bindings (no pun intended).
> 
> It would be good to see an unbiased video product review of these by a well known poster here- whomever that may be. There are good points on both sides, but the proof is probably in the pudding in this case....
> 
> It seems like sending out a pair to someone would be a justifiable business expense, IMHO. Oh, I do think the Made in USA thing is great as long as it is a quality product. Would love to see more small American companies succeed. Having said that, it probably shouldn't be the main selling point.


Thanks for your input. We definitely want to get a set out to a non biased reviewer/poster here. Any suggestions on who?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

GCWBindings said:


> Not questioning Burtons ability to design/build good bindings at all, just that design/looks not for me. I get it though, you don't like our stuff.
> 
> Nice looking set of boards. We should go riding or grab a beer if you're ever in Washington. You never know, we would probably get along real well.


We should definitely ride together and grab a beer. In person I get along with pretty much everyone, on the internet... its debatable. 
>


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

Mystery2many said:


> We should definitely ride together and grab a beer. In person I get along with pretty much everyone, on the internet... its debatable.
> >


You're in CO right? Next years SIA would be perfect.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Mystery2many said:


> And then you have this piece of crap.


TBF, those don't look any worse than NOW's first year strap/ratchet offerings that everyone hated.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

GCWBindings said:


> Thanks for your input. We definitely want to get a set out to a non biased reviewer/poster here. Any suggestions on who?


Boy, that's a good question. I know BA/angry snowboarder has a following here, but I don't think he posts here anymore ???

I don't know a lot of people here on a personal level. I guess it would come down to someone who has the respect of the group. Sounds like perhaps Nivek might be a good choice?
Some others, as well, perhaps?


----------



## woode710 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey I don't know if your still looking for a unbiased boarder to review your bindings. But I'd love to throw my hat in the ring!  I live in OR, used to live in Seattle so it'd be easy to get em back to you if I was able to demo them. My only two other bindings I own to compare them against and have 8 seasons of riding on is a pair of Zuma metal I got in early 2000's and my brand new pair of Burton 2016 freestyle. I have had to deal with cheap quality bindings (not saying yours are like that) and have never complained but If I was givin the chance to review gear I think I'd be able to say what is user error and what is manufacture based or material based problems. My main experience with reviews are with firearms and those seem to have a lot more problems then snowboard gear. Would even like to do a video review for you guys if you'd be willing to give me a chance.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

FWIW, those Green Machine Burton Genesis bindings are my all time favourite binding, I think they look absolutely sick. If I ever come across a pair here, I'm buying them.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

GCWBindings said:


> You're in CO right? Next years SIA would be perfect.


Do you know where its gonna be? Winter Park? Yes I live in Steamboat.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

Mystery2many said:


> GCWBindings said:
> 
> 
> > You're in CO right? Next years SIA would be perfect.
> ...


Should be in Denver again. Never been to Winter Park, stoked to check it out.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I think Nivek is right. Hire an industrial designer and focus on the design element for your next release. Right now, imo, they look like a hobby project knocked up on a metal working bench (no offense meant by that just candid feedback).


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

I realize the questions were not aimed at me, but let me answer nevertheless.



GCWBindings said:


> why does "Made in America" not matter


Because I'm not American.

And even if I was, I don't expect my bindings to do political work. It's a piece of gear that needs to perform. Period.



GCWBindings said:


> and not benefit snowboarding?


How does benefiting America benefit snowboarding ?



GCWBindings said:


> The constant drive to the bottom with price/quality is what's harming the industry as a whole.


Manufacturing in, or outside the US has nothing to do with quality.

And a lower price is a desirable trait.




GCWBindings said:


> It's the main reason some bindings can break, wear out, or bend after one good season. The ratchets stop working, the bases creak, disks bend (metal frame metal disk bindings), the screws just fall out randomly.


And all that because it's not made in USA ?



GCWBindings said:


> Now that's not to say that our product is perfect, just that sometimes the quality you get from overseas production is suspect.


Every place is overseas from some place and sometimes in every place production quality is low. Thank you for that insight.



GCWBindings said:


> We didn't get in this to just buy molds and stamp out Chinese made sets.


What did the Chinese do to you, to inspire this aversion ?



GCWBindings said:


> We started GCW to build a traditional binding (non-splitboard) in America


See, that's the problem right there. You should've started it to build a traditional binding (non-splitboard).

This is a very American thing - all this "patriotism", at every step. Do you realize that the concept of being proud of your nationality implies that there are people out there who should be ashamed of theirs ? Pride cannot exist without shame, the same way day cannot exist without the night and good without evil.

The late great (American!) comedian Bill Hicks once said in an interview:


Bill Hicks said:


> People ask me ‘are you proud to be an American?’ and I say ‘I don’t know, I didn’t have a lot to do with it. My parents fucked there, that’s about all.’ I hate patriotism. I can’t stand it. It’s a round world last time I checked.


Think about it and build a good product. Wherever.

PS. You sound like a marketer. The repetitions, the language, it's very off-putting. If you're going with "we're a tiny company set up because of our passion for snowboarding", stop sounding a marketing leaflet and start talking like a snowboarder.


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

GCWBindings said:


> Any review sites you guys trust that we should contact?


The Good Ride - A Snowboard Gear Buying Guide


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Foobaz good answers exceot the points about "made in USA " you need to understand that it is a way companies differentiate products by implying you are supporting local economy,jobs,peirce quality etc. Companies the world over do this.For instance there are buy UK,buy Germany etc.in their respective markets. Your right it is really a ploy to give you a warm fuzzy in many instances. People go to farmers markets to buy local produce because they think they are suppirting locals and or getting more for their money. 
So I definitely wouldn't hold this strategy against these guys it is a common business marketing strategy,it's by by no means exclusive to usa
These guys are not going to give free product. They are trying to make money and if they don't they will give up. They may love snowboarding but setting up a company is about making dough and they will say what they think will make it. The proof is in the pudding though
Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

I understand that Trabi.

I just find the idea of buying products from your country, because they're from your country, wrong. Narrow minded at best and evil at worst.

Products should be bought based on their merits. The country of origin will not make a binding perform better. That makes buying based on that a mistake.

To me this represents one of the thousand ways in which people have abandoned thinking, replacing it with dogma, or some ideology, that determines their choices for them. 

And by the way, how can you reconcile that whole concept with capitalism ? Wasn't that supposed to big in the US ? Sellers compete and buyers choose the best offer - wasn't that the way it was supposed to work ?

PS. I totally buy the argument for farmers markets, but for completely different reasons, that have nothing to do with patriotism.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I get it to. I don't buy products based on where they're made. But it simply isn't a USA strategy that's all in saying. They do it everywhere is marketing 101. You go to England and is the same there. In fact at business school in the UK we had to write many strategies for 'buy UK'. 
Sure it's a protectionist strategy and had its pros and cons but all I was trying to say is it is uneducated to label it as a pompous American only strategy used to boast about how great America is. If you believe that please never apply for a business position. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

And don't forget if you live in the market that a company makes its headquarters then you may be helping keep someone you know employed maybe even yourself. Many people will pay more for that alone. But the product had to be worth the higher cost or it will fail. I would've thought that detail was self evident but now I'm wondering. Too many people getting there education from Facebook these days. ...

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

foobaz said:


> I understand that Trabi.
> 
> I just find the idea of buying products from your country, because they're from your country, wrong. Narrow minded at best and evil at worst.
> 
> ...


I've got no problem with people that buy "American Made" because they want to support their own!!!!! (I'm not American by the way)

It's no different to buyin from a farmers market, or co op supermarket!!!!! 

The bit that is wrong in the statements made are about Chinese good's being somewhat inferior!!!!! WTF????? (I'm not Chinese either)


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

And I never refuted the statement that Chinese goods are inferior. There are many reasons for sourcing from different countries. Price is number one. You gave to consider the industry as well. But everyone had the same expertise or raw materials or manufacturing standards. There are social issues such as he is the labor force treated, child labor laws etc.environmental issues. It is well established that emerging economies are not held to the same emission standards as developed economies. 
When you ate buying gear for a sport that is threatened by pollution, you may think twice about how your money is being used once you purchase said gear. If this is what angle they're getting at then it would be best to explain why their product is better or more greatly benefits the industry. But yes to simply say Chinese goods are inferior leads one to wonder if this is not just a way to say Chinese goods suck or whatever without putting thought into it. If you say buy American or whatever, then say what you think makes that product better then leave it to the consumer to decide for themselves. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

It's at least worth considering that part of the wholesale cost of an import board is the cost of shipping. When I buy a board that is made in USA I expect that the labor cost more, but there's no teams ocean container freight cost in the unit. 

The board I rode today was made by a PA company that has like 9 people working there. They all ride. When I called to pay for my board I could here power tools in the background. I like that. Maybe not for purely rational reasons, but I like it nonetheless.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

scotty100 said:


> I think Nivek is right. Hire an industrial designer and focus on the design element for your next release. Right now, imo, they look like a hobby project knocked up on a metal working bench (no offense meant by that just candid feedback).


No offense taken. Honest opinions are what we're looking for. 

Thanks for the feedback



Fielding said:


> It's at least worth considering that part of the wholesale cost of an import board is the cost of shipping. When I buy a board that is made in USA I expect that the labor cost more, but there's no teams ocean container freight cost in the unit.
> 
> The board I rode today was made by a PA company that has like 9 people working there. They all ride. When I called to pay for my board I could here power tools in the background. I like that. Maybe not for purely rational reasons, but I like it nonetheless.


I'm with ya. When we invite locals by our shop to check it out and have a beer every one of them is stoked to see the humble beginnings and the whole process. 

Right now we are working to support small local board companies in various states. What's the one you bought from? They may be a perfect group to work with.



foobaz said:


> .


All good points.

Supporting local has always been a big part of our snowboarding community around here at least as far back as 96 when I started. There was something to the aspect of hanging at your local shop and getting to know the people who work the mountain/surrounding areas. 

This has always been a big deal to me and maybe that's why I tend to steer towards patriotism as an ideal. You may think it's dogma or bullshit but for me supporting local is just a way of life. Sorry if it comes across as marketing drivel, that's not where we're coming from and I'll tone it down. 

Here's a relevant article from the surf industry
.


----------



## AustinAubinoe (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey just wanted to confirm that I am definitely not part of GCW Bindings. Large part of why I bought these is because they are USA made. My capita stairmaster is made in Austria, and my Vans are made in Vietnam. When there is an option, I buy American. That's just how I was raised. 

I will post back after I actually ride them, but yeah only have those decade old Burtons to compare them to. I only ever posted on this forum becuase it was the only semi active discussion I could find on these things. 

I like the old school simple design. They feel really well made. I feel there is a lot of hype on new tech, when it really does not matter that much.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

AustinAubinoe said:


> I will post back after I actually ride them, but yeah only have those decade old Burtons to compare them to. I only ever posted on this forum becuase it was the only semi active discussion I could find on these things.
> 
> I like the old school simple design. They feel really well made. I feel there is a lot of hype on new tech, when it really does not matter that much.


Hard to be objective when you haven't tried the "new tech" :embarrased1:


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

When I first saw the name I was hopeful that I could order a set of bindings with custom dialed stiffness, cant, toe ramps, strap placement, etc. But when I looked at the GCWBindings website i learned they make one binding only. But they make it in 1000 possible color combinations. And this makes it a "custom binding." I read the description of the product and I couldn't tell if it was soft or stiff, an all mountain binding or a park binding. The site copy is all about how their bindings can match the colors your board or pay homage to your favorite team's uniforms. From the site: "The Blue/Black binding from GCW. Looks great on any board with a blue that really pops." :facepalm1:


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

Fielding said:


> .


Good point. 

I think the thread title (which I can't change for some reason) may have given the wrong impression.

Although I like the idea of custom dialed stiffness, cant, toe ramps, strap placement, etc. Maybe something we explore in the future.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

foobaz said:


> The Good Ride - A Snowboard Gear Buying Guide


And there goes any chance at credibility.


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

Deacon said:


> And there goes any chance at credibility.


Explain ?
I find their reviews for the gear I've used very accurate.
Don't know why you guys dislike them so much. Too high a google rank ?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

The screw heads inside the binding are going to chew up boots.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

ETM said:


> The screw heads inside the binding are going to chew up boots.


We thought that might happen so we adjusted the width a little bit and also flatten the screw heads so they are much smoother and so far it's worked really well. 

Initially we were going to use allen hardware but realized it would have been too difficult for someone at their mountain tool table. 

We are also thinking of machining our own flat hardware with a countersunk head to eliminate any possible rubbing.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

GCWBindings said:


> Although I like the idea of custom dialed stiffness, cant, toe ramps, strap placement, etc. Maybe something we explore in the future.


What do you mean "maybe"? Those are all things that you should have brought to the table by now considering GCW is 6 years old. Hell even NOW being 3 or 4 years old has made adjustments every year and offers different products since day one. I just have to agree with the majority here that your bindings look like entry level bindings and custom colors hardly count as a customizable binding. What if I wanted a wood grain look, seems like you only offer solid colors. I think they look like they are worth no more than $179.99 and that's being generous.

Union also makes all their part in house and does not outsource and also pays their employees union wage, I'm kind of curious if you guys pay your employees better than minimum wage. Union have been around since 2005 and the founders came from other successful binding companies. Their $350 bindings look like they are worth that much. I'd say you have some stiff competition when it comes to not only bindings in general but also locally made, non outsourcing and fair wage binding companies. Your background seems good enough for design experience but if I had to pick a company based on how good they look on paper Union would still have you beat. I know you gotta start somewhere but you should be farther along by now. 

Presentation is everything, even getting a plate of food at a restaurant people often make a judgement based on presentation alone. I'm just being honest here no offense intended. Your website looks like some kind of school project, and worse yet your product does as well. Your bindings just do not look comfortable at all. I'm all for simple is better but your product looks more like regression than progression, your binding reminds me of my old Preston Brushies from 98. Maybe all those curvy metal base plates and holy plastic parts are just over hyped over designed nonsense, but I have some faith they are there for structural and weight saving reasons. Maybe I just buy into that hype, but GCW just simply look to basic for a premium price. Even with all this banter here I have not noticed if you even clarified the stiffness of your bindings or let us know they are more geared for free riding or park, my apologies if you had. 

Of course I could be dead wrong too because I'm just judging on how you binding and website look, maybe you haven't done anything to your product in 6 years because it's that good. Good for you for standing by your product. But I for one will not risk trying out your product when there is something I know will have way better tech, comfort and more importantly options on stiffness and designed for certain typed of riding like free riding for example. Even if I was going based on ideals alone a company like Union still has all those other things I just mentioned. 

Seems like the simplest option for you guys to offer a custom binding is to at least offer different straps, a nice big fat one for free riding and BC, and something skinny for park kids to tweak around in, and a one latch ankle-toe strap thing for urban riders who are unstrapping and strapping up every few seconds. Putting some holes or slots in your high backs might also offer some different custom flexing options too. Something other than a 90's looking flat metal design wouldn't hurt either. Lowering your price drastically would increase sales as well I think. 

Ok I think I'm done now...


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

freshy said:


> ...


Custom may have been the wrong title choice for this thread. 

Trying to get it changed to help with the confusion. 

Also, we don't have employees, it's just two of us.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd really take @freshy's post on board as a whole!!!!!

With your competitors churning out very well built bindings that are as aesthetically pleasing to the eye as a hot chip to a seagull, your product just doesn't cut the mustard!!!!! 

Honestly look at bindings from, Burton, Flux, Union, Now, Rome, Flow, Drake, Salomon, K2, Arbor, etc, etc, and ask yourself if yours even look as apealing as these brands offerings????? 

These posts are definitely not what you wanna hear, but we are the people that you're trying to sell to, and ultimately the ones that will either make or break your business!!!!!


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

Mizu Kuma said:


> !


On the contrary, it's exactly the type of honest feedback we are looking for. That's why I posted here.

From a design standpoint we can definitely step it up and luckily it's not a difficult process for us to do so. We just need to get with a few industrial designers and come up with something better.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

GCWBindings said:


> On the contrary, it's exactly the type of honest feedback we are looking for. That's why I posted here.
> 
> From a design standpoint we can definitely step it up and luckily it's not a difficult process for us to do so. We just need to get with a few industrial designers and come up with something better.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback


Cool Beans!!!!! 

But, and this is a big but!!!!! 

You only quoted 1 exclamation mark!!!!!


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

ok heres a serious thought

you guys have a cnc machine. theres only 2 of you guys

competing in the "step in" binding game would be pretty hard

what about if you guys try and design a "new" type of binding technology? a way of making strapping in easier and faster?

you guys need to revolutionize the binding. use your engineering degrees to make that happen


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

NSXRguy said:


> ok heres a serious thought
> 
> you guys have a cnc machine. theres only 2 of you guys
> 
> ...


I like the idea, my only reserve is making a binding overly complex. We wanted something simple that rides great. 

Most of what I've seen with people trying to reinvent bindings has turned out gimmicky IMO. 

I would be stoked to come up with some all new idea that helps improve the overall board feedback, response, etc


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You could invent a strap-in robot station that is at the top of every lift, and you ride up to it and the robot straps you in.

That would be Jetsons as fuck.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> You could invent a strap-in robot station that is at the top of every lift, and you ride up to it and the robot straps you in.
> 
> That would be Jetsons as fuck.


----------



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

Mizu Kuma said:


>


So... Bindings with brake lights? I'm on it! :grin:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

See, the problem is you can't re-do the binding without re-doing the boot.:|

I'm goin' with Neodymium Magnets & a new style Ninja boottie.

Gonna do the Biggest Christ air, the world has ever seen.


TT


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

The Castle reference >

Awesome.


----------

